# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  مسابقات فیزیک کشوری و جهانی برای دانشجویان؟

## m40

سلام
میخواستم خواهش کنم مسابقات فیزیکی که میشناسید حالا چه در سطح کشوری و چه جهانی که برای دانشجویان برگزار میشود را معرفی کنید. راستی اگر علاوه بر نام حداقل دوسه خط توضیح هم بنویسید ممنون میشم.
مثلا طریقه شرکت در مسابقه ، میزان اعتبار مسابقات و.... رو هم اگه بگید که عالیه :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Yaas

سلام
در سطح کشوری میدونم المپیاد دانشجویی هست.
یه سری مزایا هم داره مثلا بورس تحصیلی و مطالعاتی و عضویت انجمن نخبگان
اطلاعات کامل و منابعش هم تو سایت سازمان سنجش هست
سرچ کنید المپیاد دانشجویی همشو میاره

----------


## SonaMi

یه توضیحات جامع دارم که ارائه میکنم واسه شما و مهمونای بازدید کننده فروم قرار میدمش : 

*المپیاد های دانشجویی : 
*

تاکنون نوزده دوره المپياد علمي دانشجويي كشور از سال 1375 بوسيله سازمان سنجش آموزش كشور برگزار شده است. با توجه به هدف گسترش هر چه بيشتر المپياد و برگزاري آن در رشته هاي مختلف و در سطوحي گسترده تر ، المپياد ابتدا با 6 رشته و در حال حاضر در 17 رشته برگزار مي­شود.

دانشجويان سال سوم به بالاي رشته هاي المپياد، مي توانند در المپياد دانشجويي شركت كنند. المپياد به دو روش متمركز و غير متمركز برگزار مي شود. 
روش متمركز: دانشجويان سال سوم به بالاي مقطع كارشناسي با شركت در آزمون كارشناسي ارشد (به منزله آزمون مرحله اول المپياد) علاقه مندي خود را اعلام مي دارند و در صورت كسب حد نصاب نمره علمي (بدون اكتساب معدل) به مرحله دوم يا مرحله نهايي راه مي يابند.

روش غير متمركز: دانشجويان سال سوم به بالاي مقطع كارشناسي با شركت در آزمون المپياد(غيرمتمرکز) مي توانند در المپياد شركت كنند. در اين روش در همه رشته هاي المپياد، دانشگاههاي كشور به 8 قطب دانشگاهي تقسيم مي شوند و تيم­هاي معرفي شده هر دانشگاه ابتدا در 


مرحله نيمه نهايي و درقطب هاي هشت گانه به طور همزمان با يكديگر به رقابت مي پردازند . سپس برگزيدگان هر قطب از مرحله نيمه نهايي المپياد، در كنار برگزيدگان مرحله اول المپياد دانشجويي كه از طريق المپياد متمركز معرفي مي شوند در آزمون نهايي شركت مي كنند.





*قطب های دانشگاهی:
*قطب 1- دانشگاه های استان تهران به مرکزیت یکی از دانشگاه های تهران 
قطب 2- دانشگاه های استان های مازندران، گلستان، گیلان، قزوین به مرکزیت دانشگاه مازندران
قطب3- دانشگاه های استان های خراسان شمالی، خراسان رضوی، خراسان جنوبی و سمنان به مرکزیت دانشگاه فردوسی مشهد
قطب4- دانشگاه های استان های آذربایجان شرقی، آذربایجان غربی، اردبیل، زنجان، به مرکزیت دانشگاه تبریز
قطب 5- دانشگاه های استان های اصفهان، چهار محال و بختیاری، لرستان، ایلام، قم، مرکزی و خوزستان به مرکزیت دانشگاه اصفهان
قطب 6- دانشگاه های استان های فارس، بوشهر، کهکیلویه و بویر احمد و یزد به مرکزیت دانشگاه شیراز
قطب 7- دانشگاه های استان های کرمان، سیستان و بلوچستان و هرمزگان به مرکزیت دانشگاه شهید باهنر کرمان
قطب 8- دانشگاه های استان های همدان، کردستان، کرمانشاه به مرکزیت دانشگاه بوعلی سینای همدان 

*رشته های آزمون: 
*رشته هایزبان و ادبیات فارسی، الهیات و معارف اسلامی، علوم اقتصادی، حقوق، علوم تربیتی، شیمی، *فیزیک*، زیست شناسی، ریاضی، آمار، مهندسی برق، مهندسی شیمی، مهندسی عمران، مهندسی مکانیک، مهندسی کامپیوتر، مهندسی کشاورزی (زراعت و اصلاح نباتات و تکنولوژی بذر ) و طراحی صنعتی.
ضوابط معرفی تیم های دانشگاهی:
(الف) دانشگاه های دولتی
هریک از دانشگاه های دولتی مجاز است که تیم شرکت کننده (حداکثر 5 نفره) در هر یک از رشته های 17 گانه یاد شده را طبق ضوابطی که دانشگاه برای رشته های خود تعیین می کند، در زمان مقرر انتخاب و از طریق معاونت آموزشی دانشگاه به مرکزیت قطب مربوط اعلام کند.

(ب) دانشگاه های آزاد، پیام نور و غیر انتفاعی 
هر یک از مجمو عه های دانشگاه های آزاد، پیام نور و غیر انتفاعی واقع در استان های هر قطب مجاز است که در هریک از رشته های 16 گانه، یک تیم حداکثر 5 نفره از میان همه واحد های دانشگاهی مجموعه خود در قطب را انتخاب و در زمان مقرر به مرکز یت قطب اعلام کند. چگونگی انتخاب تیم ها از میان همه دانشگاه های مجموعه مربوط به عهده دانشگاه های آزاد، پیام نور و غیر انتفاعی است ( به منظور ایجاد شرایطی برای ارزیابی موثر دانشجویان در هر مجموعه پیشنهاد می شود که تیم ها از طریق یک آزمون مشترک در میان همه واحد های مربوط انتخاب شوند).
زمان برگزاری آزمون غیرمتمرکز : اردبهشت ماه هر سال 
محل برگزاری آزمون ها : مرکز هر قطب

*اعلام نتایج آزمون ها :
*پس از برگزاری آزمون ها و تصحیح برگه های آزمون توسط کمیته های تخصصی رشته های 17 گانه در محل مرکزیت قطب، در هر یک از این رشته ها یک تیم 5 نفره (در قطب 1، دو تیم حداکثر 5نفره)، تعیین و به مرکز المپیاد معرفی می شود.

*آزمون مرحله نهایی المپیادها:
*تیم های معرفی شده از مراکز قطب ها، همراه با برگزیدگان مرحله اول از طریق متمرکز (15 نفر اول آزمون کارشناسی ارشد) در مرحله نهایی که در تیرماه هر سال در یکی از دانشگاههای تهران برگزار می شود، به رقابت می پردازند.


*تسهيلات برگزيدگان المپيادهای علمی و دانشجويی 
*
برگزيدگان‌ المپياد در هر يك‌ از رشته‌هاي‌ المپياد در دو مرحله‌ معرفي‌ مي‌شوند. تسهيلاتي‌ كه‌ تاكنون‌ براي‌ برگزيدگان‌ المپيادها به‌ تصويب‌ رسيده‌، به‌ شرح‌ زير است‌:


1- دانشجو (رتبه‌هاي‌ اول‌ تا سوم‌ المپيادهاي‌ دانشجويي‌) در صورت‌ قبولي‌ در دورة‌ دكتري‌ (PhD) يا دكتري‌ تخصصي‌ مي‌تواند از بورس‌ تحصيلي‌ وزارت‌ علوم‌، تحقيقات‌ و فناوري‌ يا وزارت‌ بهداشت‌، درمان‌ و آموزش‌ پزشكي‌ (حسب‌ مورد) بهره‌مند شود و برابر مدت‌ استفاده‌ از بورس‌ تحصيلي‌ به‌ وزارت‌ مربوط‌ تعهد خدمت‌ دهد. محل‌ خدمت‌ اينگونه‌ دانشجويان‌ با توجه‌ به‌ اولويت‌ها و علايق‌ خودش‌ تعيين‌ شود.


2- دانشجو (رتبه‌هاي‌ اول‌ تا سوم‌ المپيادهاي‌ دانشجويي‌) در طول‌ تحصيل‌ در دوره‌هاي‌ تحصيلات‌ تكميلي‌ مي‌تواند براي‌ ارائه‌ مقاله‌ در كنفرانسهاي‌ خارجي‌ از تسهيلاتي‌ كه‌ از سوي‌ وزارت‌ مربوط‌ تأمين‌ مي‌شود، استفاده‌ كند. 

3- در اصلاحیه آیین نامه شماره 21/3536 مورخ 86/6/31 شورای هدایت استعدادهای درخشان وزارت علوم , تحقیقات و فناوری : رتبه اول تا پانزدهم مرحله نهایی المپیادهای علمی دانشجویی کشور می توانند بدون شرکت در آزمون کارشناسی ارشد متناسب با تعداد داوطلب و ظرفیت هر رشته محل با معرفی مرکز المپیاد سازمان سنجش , مستقیما توسط دانشگاهها پذیرفته شوند.
شایان ذکر است که این آیین نامه برای برگزیدگان چهاردهمین المپیاد علمی دانشجویی به بعد (نیم سال اول سال تحصیلی 88-89 به بعد) قابل اجرا می باشد.


4 - نفرات اول تا سوم مرحله نهایی المپیاد علمی دانشجویی کشور با تایید سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور که متقاضی دریافت بورس دکتری خارج از کشور باشند، می توانند برای تشکیل پرونده با رعایت ضوابط و معرفی مرکز المپیاد به اداره بورس مراجعه نمایند. 

5- نفرات اول تا سوم مرحله نهایی المپیاد علمی دانشجویی کشور با تایید سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور می توانند از بورس تحصیلی نخبگان استفاده نمایند. 

6- نفرات اول تا سوم مرحله نهایی المپیاد علمی دانشجویی کشور با تایید سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور و معرفی بنیاد ملی نخبگان به نظام وظیفه می توانند خدمت سربازی را با سپری کردن یک دوره آموزش نظامی و انجام پروژه های پژوهشی روی موضوعات مورد نیاز کشور بگذرانند. 


*حمایت نخبگان و استعداد های درخشان 
**اعطاي جوايز علمي به دانشجويان تحصيلات تكميلي اين دستور العمل بر اساس ماده 3 اساسنامه بنياد ملي نخبگان و بر مبناي آئين نامه پشتيباني و حمايت از نخبگان و استعدادهاي برتر، مصوب جلسه مورخ 23/5/85 هيأت امناء بنياد ملي نخبگان تدوين گرديده است.*ماده1- در اين دستور العمل منظور از بنياد، بنياد ملي نخبگان و منظور از وزارتين، وزارتخانه­هاي علوم، تحقيقات و فناوري و بهداشت، درمان و آموزش پزشكي است. 
ماده 2- اين دستورالعمل شامل نخبگان و استعدادهاي برتر شاغل به تحصيل در دوره­هاي كارشناسي ارشد و دكتري دانشگاه­هاي كشور است كه مطابق پيوست اين درستور العمل انتخاب مي شوند. 
ماده 3- حداكثر مدت حمايت براي دانشجوي كارشناسي ارشد دو سال و براي دانشجوي دكتري چهار سال از شروع تحصيل است. 
ماده 4- به هر يك از دانشجويان مشمول، جايزه­اي به نام يكي از دانشمندان و مشاهير ايراني و اسلامي متناسب با رشته تحصيلي وي اهداء مي­شود. تعداد و سقف جوايز هر ساله متناسب با اعتبارات بنياد ملي نخبگان با تصويب رئيس بنياد تعيين مي­شود. 
ماده 5- جوايز اهدايي شامل موارد زير است كه حسب مورد پرداخت مي­شود : 
5-1- مقرري ماهيانه براي مشمولان در مقاطع كارشناسي ارشد و دكتري هر يك در دو سطح كه مبالغ آن به صورت ساليانه به تصويب مي­رسد. 
5-2- كمك هزينه مسافرت علمي دو بار در داخل يا يك بار در خارج از كشور تا سقف معين. 
5-3- يك بار كمك هزينه سفر حج عمره. 
5-4- كمك هزينه فرصت مطالعاتي دانشجويان دكتري حسب ضوابط دانشگاه محل تحصيل تا سقف معين. 
5-5- مجوز خروج از كشور براي مسافرت­هاي علمي بدون سپردن وديعه. 
ماده 6- دريافت اين جايزه توام با دريافت كمك­هاي مختلف مالي از منابع دولتي نظير بورس، كمك هزينه تحصيلي و كمك هزينه پژوهشي بلا مانع است. سقف مجموع دريافتي از محل اين جايزه و ساير كمك­ها معادل حقوق و مزاياي مربي پايه يك مطابق ضوابط وزارت علوم، تحقيقات و فناوري مي­باشد. 
ماده 7- مشمولان اين دستور العمل به منظور طي خدمت سربازي در قالب انجام پژوهشهاي مورد نياز همزمان با دوران تحصيل خود به ستاد كل نيروهاي مسلح معرفي مي­شوند. 
ماده 8- اعطاي جوايز منوط به احراز پويايي مشمولان در طول تحصيل به شرح زير است : 
1 ! معدل كل حداقل 17. 
2 ! اشتغال تمام وقت به تحصيل مطابق آئين نامه هاي دانشگاه با تأييد استاد راهنما. 
3 ! پيشرفت رضايت بخش در انجام پژوهش پايان نامه يا رساله حسب تأييد استاد راهنما كه از طريق انتشار مقالات علمي در همايش­ها و نشريات معتبر، تقاضا ( فايل ) يا ثبت كردن اختراع بين المللي، راه اندازي مجموعه آزمايشگاهي جديد براي انجام پايان نامه يا رساله، مشاركت در اجراي پروژه­هاي كاربردي موفق و نظاير آن احراز مي­شود. 
اين دستور العمل در هشت ماده در بيست و سومين جلسه كميسيون دائمي هيأت امناي بنياد ملي نخبگان مورخ 8/3/86 به تصويب رسيد و از اول مهرماه 1386 قابل اجرا است.

----------


## m40

غیر از المپیادی که وزارت علوم برگزار میکنه مورد دیگه ای نیست؟ راستش من دنبال موردی مشابه acm (حل مسئله و برنامه نویسی) میگردم که ابتدا تیم ها در سطح کشوری رقابت میکنند و تیم برگزیده به مسابقات جهانی میره البته acm مخاطبش بیشتر بچه های کامپیوتر هستند.
برای فیزیک در سطح دانشجویی هچین چیزی هست؟

----------


## m40

بالاخره یافتم!   اندیشه های خلاق جوان آریایی - موسسه اندیشه های خلاق جوان آریایی
آقا یه چیزی! اینا میگن بیاین تیم برتر بشین بشین بعدش تازه اگه اسپانسر پیدا شد اعزامتون میکنیم مسابقات جهانی :Yahoo (114):  اگه اسپانسر پیدا نشد از جیب بدین هزینه اعزام رو :Yahoo (117):  دوستان نظری دارین بگین :Yahoo (76):

----------


## par.rah

> غیر از المپیادی که وزارت علوم برگزار میکنه مورد دیگه ای نیست؟ راستش من دنبال موردی مشابه acm (حل مسئله و برنامه نویسی) میگردم که ابتدا تیم ها در سطح کشوری رقابت میکنند و تیم برگزیده به مسابقات جهانی میره البته acm مخاطبش بیشتر بچه های کامپیوتر هستند.
> برای فیزیک در سطح دانشجویی هچین چیزی هست؟


در زمون دانشجویی خیلی از این جور فرصتا پیش میاد..علاوه بر این خودتون هم باید با سایتای علمی دنیا کانکت باشید و هر آزمونی اومد سریع ثبت نام کنید و بدید
شاید مشابه acm در کامپیوتر،iypt باشه در فیزیک که قطعا در مقاطع دانشجویی هم هست

----------


## par.rah

> بالاخره یافتم!   اندیشه های خلاق جوان آریایی - موسسه اندیشه های خلاق جوان آریایی
> آقا یه چیزی! اینا میگن بیاین تیم برتر بشین بشین بعدش تازه اگه اسپانسر پیدا شد اعزامتون میکنیم مسابقات جهانی اگه اسپانسر پیدا نشد از جیب بدین هزینه اعزام رو دوستان نظری دارین بگین


معمولا اسپانسر پیا نمیشه و خودت باید پولشو بدی ولی به نظرم می ارزه

----------


## m40

> معمولا اسپانسر پیا نمیشه و خودت باید پولشو بدی ولی به نظرم می ارزه


آره میارزه ولی به شرطی که هزینش خیلی بالا نباشه! معمولا تو چه بازه هایی هزینه ی اینجور مسابقات؟

----------


## par.rah

> آره میارزه ولی به شرطی که هزینش خیلی بالا نباشه! معمولا تو چه بازه هایی هزینه ی اینجور مسابقات؟


حدود 10 تومن

----------

